# Cannot boot xp after installing Linux Mint



## vaibhav23 (Jul 20, 2011)

Today I had installed Linux Mint on another drive and it is working quite well.But whenever I try to boot xp nothing happens and again the grube screen reopens
Please someone provide a solution as though I am quite comfortable with linux but my father wants to use xp


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Jul 20, 2011)

post your grub.cfg..... 
and output of fdisk -l


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 21, 2011)

```
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"
if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  insmod vbe
  insmod vga
  insmod video_bochs
  insmod video_cirrus
}

insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(/dev/sda,msdos8)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9638761f-f880-42f2-9868-589cdc518121
if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(/dev/sda,msdos8)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9638761f-f880-42f2-9868-589cdc518121
set locale_dir=($root)/boot/grub/locale
set lang=en_IN
insmod gettext
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=-1
else
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(/dev/sda,msdos8)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9638761f-f880-42f2-9868-589cdc518121
insmod png
if background_image /boot/grub/linuxmint.png; then
  true
else
  set menu_color_normal=white/black
  set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
  if background_color 44,0,30; then
    clear
  fi
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/06_mint_theme ###
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(/dev/sda,msdos8)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9638761f-f880-42f2-9868-589cdc518121
insmod png
if background_image /boot/grub/linuxmint.png ; then
  set color_normal=white/black
  set color_highlight=white/light-gray
else
  set menu_color_normal=white/black
  set menu_color_highlight=white/light-gray
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/06_mint_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
if [ ${recordfail} != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
if [ "$linux_gfx_mode" != "text" ]; then load_video; fi
menuentry 'Linux Mint 11 64-bit, 2.6.38-8-generic (/dev/sda8)' --class linuxmint --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
	recordfail
	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos8)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9638761f-f880-42f2-9868-589cdc518121
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=9638761f-f880-42f2-9868-589cdc518121 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
}
menuentry 'Linux Mint 11 64-bit, 2.6.38-8-generic (/dev/sda8) -- recovery mode' --class linuxmint --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
	recordfail
	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos8)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9638761f-f880-42f2-9868-589cdc518121
	echo	'Loading Linux 2.6.38-8-generic ...'
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=9638761f-f880-42f2-9868-589cdc518121 ro single 
	echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
}
### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_lupin ###
### END /etc/grub.d/10_lupin ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos8)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9638761f-f880-42f2-9868-589cdc518121
	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin
}
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos8)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9638761f-f880-42f2-9868-589cdc518121
	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8
}
### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
menuentry "Windows NT/2000/XP (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ntfs
	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9A7442F07442CF27
	drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}
	chainloader +1
}
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
[]
```

How will I find the output of fdisk-1


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Jul 22, 2011)

sunny10 said:


> ```
> #
> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
> #
> ...



its small L and not 1 and there is a space between fdisk and -l...

grub.cfg seems to be alright if u installed windows in very first partition of the disk.....

try to update the grub menu by command :
sudo update-grub

and restart n check weather the windows link is working or not....


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 22, 2011)

```
Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x0a8d0a8c

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        2433    19543041    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2            2434        9730    58607553    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sda5            2434        4866    19543041    b  W95 FAT32
/dev/sda6            4867        7299    19543041    b  W95 FAT32
/dev/sda7            7300        8511     9731824+   b  W95 FAT32
/dev/sda8            8511        9600     8750080   83  Linux
/dev/sda9            9601        9730     1038336   82  Linux swap / Solaris
```


for the new one:

```
Generating grub.cfg ...
Found background image: linuxmint.png
Found Debian background: linuxmint.png
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
Found Windows NT/2000/XP on /dev/sda1
done
```
No it is still not working

Repaired xp through recovery console and now Windows is working


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Jul 24, 2011)

but ur Linux must not be running because windows must have deleted the grub boot loader....right ??


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 24, 2011)

No its working


----------



## gk2k (Jul 26, 2011)

If I understand right now you cannot boot to mint after repairing XP. Now restore GRUB using the following link(though this is for ubuntu for mint it will be the same)
How to Restore Grub 2 As The Main Bootloader


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 26, 2011)

I was able to boot into mint after repairing xp


----------



## vaibhav23 (Aug 27, 2011)

Friends can someone help me regarding how to install themes in Linux Mint 11


----------



## Alok (Aug 27, 2011)

See below link
Changing Desktop Appearance On Linux Mint 11 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------



## vaibhav23 (Aug 28, 2011)

When I try to install it gives me this error


----------

